# Rechner summt und macht Probleme



## Dicker_Klops (28. Juni 2011)

Hey habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Rechner(uraltes Teil). Mein Pc summt(komisches geräusch hoffe summen trifft) immer so komisch beim Pc start, das summen wird zwar immer weniger des so länger er läuft. Aber das nervt schon tierisch da er dann auch immer einfriert. Muss den ganzen Pc dann neu starten. In letzter zeit summt er auch noch später etwas zwar leiser aber immer noch. Es klackt dann aufeinmal und pc steckt dann fest wenn das klacken(einmal kurz klack) kommt. Musste vor einigen monaten(wochen) das Betriebssystem komplett neu drauf installieren. Da der Pc nicht mehr starten wollte, irgendwann brach der start immer ab und ging von vorne los. Außerdem startete der Pc einfach neu. Das war zwar so selten das mich nicht störte, blauer bildschirm stand was von schwerwiegender fehler. Das war aber so schnell weg das nichts lesen konnte. Beim pc start wars eig üblich das der pc immer stecken blieb oder summte. Nach der zeit lief er aber nur ab und zu dieser neustart aber auch so selten. Das summen wurd über lauf der zeit schlimmer, kommt mir zumindest so vor. Vlt liegt daran das mal neues netzteil brauchte da alte wohl bei gewitter oder hitze kaputt ging. Ist 0815 gebrauchtes netzteil. Am anfang lief das aber ohne summen abstürze und so. 

Nach dem das B.system(xp) neu drauf gemacht wurde lief der pc wieder normal. Das summen war jedoch immer noch da und er hing sich auch oft auf aber nur am anfang immer. Jetzt in letzter zeit (sehr warm) ist es total häufig das es klackt und Pc dann stecken bleibt. Es klackt dann funzt tasta nicht und Pc gefriert dann auch schnell.Manchmal geht der auch aus das netzteil aus machen muss etwas um dann neu zu starten. Weiss das der Cpu mal übertaktet war auf 1333Mhz soweit weiss. Jetzt steht da nur 1000Mhz und bei everest 2 zeigt er maximal 1000von 1200Mhz an. Naja der Pc kommt mir über laufe der jahre langsamer geworden zu sein. Manchmal bin nur auf desktop und der Cpu rechnet etwas und ist sau larm. Obwohl nix an oder auf ist. Das war früher auch nicht so soweitt weiss. Naja der pc ist sau alt auch schon. Naja etwas zocken und inet. Zu mehr reicht dr nicht.
Hier mal meine Daten aus everest2 


Betriebssystem    Microsoft Windows XP Professional

Computertyp    ACPI-PC (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface)
DirectX    4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard    
CPU Typ    AMD Athlon, 1000 MHz (10 x 100)
Motherboard Name    ECS K7S5A  (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 AMR, 2 SDR DIMM, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio)
Motherboard Chipsatz    SiS 735
Arbeitsspeicher    
DIMM1:     256 MB PC133 SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2: Samsung M3 66S3323DTS-C7A    [ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Typ    AMI (10/29/02)


Anzeige    
Grafikkarte    NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro (Microsoft Corporation)  (32 MB)
3D-Beschleuniger    nVIDIA RIVA TNT2 M64
Monitor    Plug und Play-Monitor [NoDB]  (B1LMIZ001738)

Multimedia    
Soundkarte    C-Media CMI8738/C3DX Audio Device
Soundkarte    SiS 7012 Audio Device

Datenträger    
IDE Controller    SiS PCI-IDE-Controller
Floppy-Laufwerk    Diskettenlaufwerk
Festplatte    Maxtor 4D040H2  (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Festplatte    WDC AC21600H  (1549 MB, IDE)
Optisches Laufwerk    SAMSUNG CD-ROM SCR-3232  (32x CD-ROM)
S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status    OK

Partitionen    
C: (NTFS)    
D: (FAT32)    1530 MB (104 MB frei)
Speicherkapazität    

Eingabegeräte    
Tastatur    Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
Maus    Microsoft PS/2-Maus


Peripheriegeräte    
Drucker    Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller    SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller    SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB-Geräte    Wireless USB Adapter

DMI    
DMI BIOS Anbieter    American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version    07.00T
DMI Systemhersteller    ECS
DMI Systemprodukt    K7S5A
DMI Systemversion    1.0
DMI Systemseriennummer    
DMI Motherboardhersteller    ECS
DMI Motherboardprodukt    K7S5A
DMI Motherboardversion    1.0
DMI Motherboardseriennummer    
DMI Gehäusehersteller    ECS
DMI Gehäuseversion    Version 1.00
DMI Gehäuseseriennummer    
DMI Gehäusekennzeichnung    
DMI Gehäusetyp    Desktop Case
DMI gesamte / freie Speichersockel    4 / 2

Probleme und Hinweise    
Problem    Auf Laufwerk D: ist nur noch 7% Speicher frei.

Hoffe das reicht euch hier noch ein foto mit temperatur und so
Sry habe keine erfahrung so mit everest 2


----------



## Hideout (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Ohje hört sich ja nicht gut an. Summen und klacken.. könnte von der Festplatte kommen, wenn die kaputt ist friert der natürlich auch ein und stürzt ab. Das mit dem Netzteil klingt auch nicht gut, 0 8 15 Netzteile sollte man mit vorsicht behandeln.
Aber ob sich das Lohnt da irgendwo Geld reinzustecken um was auszutauschen oder lieber etwas Geld sparen und ein günstiges neues System aufbauen.


----------



## Softy (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Du könntest mal Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Memory, SPD), und Screenshots von HD Tune - Download - CHIP Online (Reiter Benchmark, Health) hier posten.

Datensicherung hast Du hoffentlich schon gemacht? 

P.S. ein etwas aussagekräftigerer Thread Titel wäre prima


----------



## Psytis (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

ein neues Netzteil könnte man vielleich mal testen, das kann man ja in dem nächsten PC weiterverwenden (oder haben die alten boards einen anderen Stecker) . aber noch was in eine neue HDD stecken wäre glaub ich sinnlos (ist das überhaupt schon eine SATA Platte?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Aufgrund der Klack Geräusche würde ich auch erst mal in Richtung Festplattenproblem tippen.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Also mit dem screenshots kann ich mal versuchen welche zumachen. Lade die später hoch falls was fehlt sagt bescheid. 
Das klacken kommt ja nur wenn der ein friert. Klack und tasta funzt nicht, dann maus, dann bild fest gefroren. Ab und zu geht er ganz aus(vga kein signal steht dann da), sodass hinten am netzteil auschalten muss paar sekunden. Danach wieder an und er läuft. Manchmal startet er auch neu einfach. Manchmal bleibt er an aber steckt das reset drücken muss. Der bluescreen kommt nicht mehr seitdem betriebssystem neu drauf machte. Aber das runter fahren oder neustarten festfrieren ist deutlich mehr geworden. Das er beim start friert oder neustartet ist schon länger. Also deso so länger der pc aus des so mehr das summen. Läuft der jetzt 4 stunden, fahr den runter für 10 min dann wieder hoch ist das summen kaum da. Also das zumindest viel leiser, Pc ist eh so laut vlt überhör ichs dann auch. Damals als den nach bluescreen wieder hochfuhr stand da beim start was system wird nach schwerwiegenden fehler ausgeführt. Der bluescreen kommt nicht mehr aber diese meldung system wird nach schwerwiegenden fehler aus geführt schon. Manchmal fahr ich den normal runter. Wenn dann am nächsten tag normal starte steht da das auch eine fehlermeldung system wird nach schwer.... fehler ausgeführt. Obwohl normal runter gefahren ist ohne probleme. Das einzigste was er mir anzeigt beim runter fahren das einige progranme beendeet werden müssen oder halt warten. Wie mozilla oder sowas obwohl alles zu ist. Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Meisten hängt er sich beim zocken auf aber hin und wieder auch im internet.Also gestern lief der pc ganzen tag ohne probleme. Verstehe auch nicht wieso vorher ganz am anfang bei schwarzen display 1333Mhz stand jetzt nur noch 1000 von1200Mhz? 
Ja besseren titel wäre wirklich angebracht sry
Soweit ich weiss sind die stecker gleich beim netzteil aber keine ahnung selber so genau
Bin mit alten netzteil in pc laden(sau kleiner laden) sagte brauch neues, der bot mir für 50+ euro eins an aber kannte hersteller nicht, war mir zu teuer,  er bot mir dann gebrauchtes für 20 glaube an. Brauchte schnell neues xd
Mein altes wollte er gleich behalten sagte ja, er steckte das in den karton wo er das welches ich kaufte raus holte. 
Screens kommen später und Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Combi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

also,256mb ram..1000mhz cpu...und ne 32mb graka....
ähm,damit spielst du?!wie?!

rate dir..wenn du nicht gerade schüler bist..
kauf nen kleinen komplett-pc bei ebay für 250 euro..
mit tastatur,maus...
der wird 10x so gut sein,wie dein jetziger und du hast auch ne viel bessere grafik und spiel-fähigkeit..
mit dem kannst du doch nicht wirklich spielen..
aufrüsten oder neue teile kaufen,lohnt bei dem wirklich nicht.
dann schon 250 euro ausgeben und was haben,dass läuft und sogar noch viel besser als dein pc ist..


----------



## Tikko (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Moin 

meine vorredner haben recht und für 250€ bekommste was bessseres hier mal eine zusammenstellung

Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333
DIMM 2 GB DDR3-1333
€ 12,58

CPU Sockel AM3
Athlon II X2 250
OPGA, "Regor"
€ 49,48 

Gehäuse Midi Tower
LC-09B
inkl. 400 Watt Netzteil, anthrazit/schwarz
€ 28,96* 


Festplatte 3,5 Zoll SATA
HDS5C1050CLA382 500 GB
SATA 300, Deskstar 5K1000, 24/7
€ 30,51

Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GT
GT240
DVI, DDR2
€ 48,41 

Mainboards Sockel AM3
N68S3B
Sound, VGA, LAN, SATA2-RAID
€ 32,83 

Zwischensumme:
€ 215,35


ja okay ist noch ausbaufähig


naja ich würde da auch kein geld mehr reinstecken


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Das mit dem Neukauf ist natürlich ein Argument. Mache aber zumindest noch die Screenshots (Post #3 von Softy).


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Die Festplatten sind ja uralt die verbaut sind. Das wird bestimmt das Problem sein. Sie haben die Verschleißgrenze erreicht. Kauf dir einfach eine neue.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Festplatten sind ja uralt die verbaut sind. Das wird bestimmt das Problem sein. Sie haben die Verschleißgrenze erreicht. Kauf dir einfach eine neue.


Grundlos würde ich keine neue Festplatte kaufen, denn IDE Platten sind Verhältnis zu E SATA recht teuer zur Größe. Das Klacken kann auch damit zusammenhängen das im Betreib beim abschmieren die Platte aussteigt ( was ich selbst schon öfters mal erlebt hatte ). Das Board ist ja leider auch keines was man als Langzeitstabil betrachten kann. Wie sehen die Kondensatoren auf dem Board aus? ( Sorry hab leider nicht mehr alles im Kopf ) Ich hatte ihm ja schon Teile für eine preiswerte Aufrüstung für den Übergang genannt. Genauso könnte das jetzige Netzteil schwächeln.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Also ja da habt ihr recht mit dem neu kauf. Das hatte ich auch schon vor gehabt aber im moment bin ich total pleite. Aufrüsten lohnt bei den pc auch nicht mehr denke ich mir auch. Bin halt am sparen für neuen pc oder sagen wirs so ich versuch zu sparen  
Ja der pc ist sehr alt deswegen läuft leider auch nicht sehr viel drauf. Also Warcraft3,Streetwars(falls das einer kennt), Starcraft und noch einige ur alt oldies funktionieren einigermaßen. Zeitlang spielte ich auch browsergames , naja aber eher aufgehört schon. Damit ihr bescheid wisst was man drauf zocken kann 
Naja im großen und ganzen habt ihr aber recht total der Schrott pc.
Kondensatoren weiss nicht was das genau ist, weiss nur das das board für das alter meiner einschätzung nach noch sehr gut aussieht. Letzte mal als pc auf war wars nur sehr zu gestaubt, werds tage mal öffnen und nach schauen wie es drinne so aussieht.
Die screens kommen später muss erst neu laden, mach ich abends wenns kühler ist


----------



## Dicker_Klops (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

So hier kommen die ersten Bilder


----------



## Dicker_Klops (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

So die anderen Bilder sind hier, falls was fehlt sagt mir bescheid.
Habs leider zu spät gesehn aber neben bei war noch was auf , hoffe das nicht schlimm.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Die Screens sehen soweit gut (unauffällig) aus. Mache aber von HDTune bitte noch ein Screenshot vom Reiter "Health".


----------



## Dicker_Klops (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Jo kann ich versuchen zu machen, bei health ist eine scroll Leiste am Rand. Wird wohl nicht alles auf ein Pic sein, mache ich aber noch. Weiss nicht aber hört sich so an als ob das summen von hinten kommt. Weiss nicht ob das normal ist das geräusch, am anfang zumindest nicht da ist es ja sehr laut aber wird nach zeit leiser.Während er läuft ist es leiser. Habe die vermutung das das summen von netzteil ist aber schwer zu sagen/zu orten. Als das neu hatte lief das netzteil ohne Probleme. Das summen trat erst viel viel später auf. Deso länger der pc aus ist des so schlimmer ist es am anfang mit summen und aufhängen , nach gewisser zeit is es besser. Heute lief der pc schon etwas ist auch sau warm aber noch kein aufhänger, ok auch nix gezockt nur musik gehört. Auf den einen screen steht temperatur der hdd bei 0 C° hats vlt damit was auf sich?


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Das HDTune Fenster kannst du vergrößern, so dass dann keine Scrollleiste mehr übrig bleibt.

Die Hardware unterliegt auch einem Verschleiß, die Probleme beim Kaltstart dürften wohl beim Netzteil liegen.



> Auf den einen screen steht temperatur der hdd bei 0 C° hats vlt damit was auf sich?


 
Die Temp kann halt nur nicht augelesen werden.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

So hier die Bilder, größer gings nicht mehr musste 2 screens machen.


----------



## Psytis (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

falls du interesse hast, kann ich am wochenende mal schaun was ich so von meinen alten rechnern noch so rumliegen hab.
bevors bei mir noch länger verstaubt verschenk ich das zeug^^
ob die sachen aber noch alle funktionieren kann ich nicht garantieren.
was ich jetzt sicher weiss was rumliegt:
Radeon X800 pro (AGP) mit Zalman Kühler
Enermax Netzteil (ich glaub 450W)
ein paar ram sollten auch noch rumliegen, rest muss ich erst mal schaun.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Für das Alter sieht die Platte noch richtig gut aus. Diese wäre m.E. nicht der Grund für die Probleme.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Uiii verschenken muss nicht sein, würde mir auch ggf. was neues kaufen sofern es nicht so teuer ist. 
Ja sagte ja alles sehr alt, haben es aus alten teilen damals mal zusammen geschraubt, das ist bei raus gekommen xd
Damals ging das system noch für mittelmäßige games
Naja kümmere mich gut um meine Sachen deswegen sehen die meisten sachen nach jahren noch top aus. Ok bei den pc komponeten kann ja eh nix kaputt kriegen, also nicht wirklich, ist ja alles im gehäuse drinnen


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

wenn du die teile noch gebrauchen kannst, kannst die gerne haben, wie gesagt bei mir liegen die nur rum und nehmen platz weg. ich schau auf jeden fall morgen mal was rumliegt.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Cool danke das ist ja echt nett von euch allen. Woran kann es den liegen auf was tippt ihr? 
Mir ist aufgefallen das Pc im game deutlich öfter abschmiert als im inet oder auf browser. Eig nur im game in letzter Zeit. Nur bei ein und den selben Game, zocke das schon länger aber nie probleme mit den game gehabt. Das es daran vlt liegt ist auszuschließen?Vlt Virus oder sonst was vlt dort bekommen? geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

ich tippe mal auf das NT, ich hatte sowas ähnliches immer in spielen hat sich mein rechner aufgehängt (sound lief in endlosschleife). mit dem neuen NT liefs wieder ohne probleme. nur das rattern, klacken oder sowas hatte ich nicht. könnte aber auch vom NT kommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Ja das Netzteil hatte ich schon öfters in Verdacht, da es ja so wie ich es verstanden hatte ja auch eher aus der Grabbelecke kam. Auch möglich wäre das Board, ich hatte seinerzeits wo die noch halbwegs aktuell waren auch öfters bei anderen mit Problemen zu kämpfen. Mitunter kann auch schon eine fast leere Bios Batterie für seltsame Fehler sorgen


----------



## Dicker_Klops (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Ja beim Pc auschalten kommt auch so ein geräusch oder so ähnliches. Wenn er gefriert wird das geräusch in länge gezogen. Weiss nicht ob klacken richtig zutreffend ist.  Am anfang beim pc start piept der auch immer. Manchmal piebt der auch so wenn Viren Programm was findet beim scannen dann piept es aus Gehäuse raus oder wenn mehr Tasten gleichzeitig drücke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Das Klacken im weitesten Sinne ist das parken der Schreib-/ Leseköpfe beim abschalten des Rechners. Das piepen ( einmalig ) bei start ist normal und auch so gedacht damit bei mehreren Beeps sich ein Fehler auslesen lassen würde. Im laufenden Betrieb kann es durchaus sein das bei Überlastung auch so ein Beep vorkommt ( mit jedem Tastendruck ), kann auch mitunter so klingen wie ein blockierten E Motor ( brummen ).


----------



## Psytis (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

das Piepen ist soweit normal, ausser er startet mal nicht. dann "morst" er dir einen Fehlercode.

wenn das klacken nicht von der Festplatte kommt, würde ich sagen das ist ein Lagerschaden vom Lüfter => NT wird zu warm und schaltet unter Last (spiele) ab.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Ja das kann sein das die Schreib/Leseköpfe das sind. Aber das geräusch kommt erst dann hängt der Pc sich nach und nach auf.Die musik bleibt auch stecken. Das Game, da braucht mein pc schon volle Leistung damits einigermaßen läuft. In Letzter zeit ist ja auch sehr warm. Ab und zu ist am anfang noch ein problem monitor zeigt kein Bild. Muss dann pc aus machen und neu anmachen. Meist gehts aber bei 2ten mal , reset geht leider nicht. Da kommt dann kein Bild. Weiss garnicht wieviel Watt mein altest und wieviel Watt mein neues nt hat. Damals zockte ich nix auf Pc. Jetzt schon, okey eig schon sau lange und das läuft. 
Beep kommt nur wenn mehrere Tasten gleichzeitig oder wenn Viren Scanner was mal findet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Schraube einfach mal den Rechner auf und schreibe die Leistungsdaten und Hersteller vom Aufkleber am Netzteil ab. Dann wissen alle mehr.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Kann ich mal machen aufschrauben. Gab eh probleme mit den netzteil musste das verkehrt herum einbauen in den Pc soweitt ich weiss. Da die Kabel vom NT so kurz sind. Anders würde das nicht passen. Ist zwar alles angeschlossen aber alles sehr knapp geworden. Hoffe das nicht schlim das verkehrt herum ist. Bin mir auch garnicht mehr so sicher. Das Nt dürfte glaube 400Watt so haben.
Werde es aber aufschrauben und anch schauen.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

"Verkehrt rum" heißt, dass der NT-Lüfter (bzw. die Belüftungsöffnung) in Richtung Gehäuse zeigt? Wenn ja, ist noch ausreichend Raum für das NT zum "atmen" vorhanden?

Vielleicht kannst du ein Foto von dem Inneren des Gehäuses machen?


----------



## Dicker_Klops (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Nein so meinte ich das nicht. Der Lüfter zeig schon nach draußen nur ist es falsch herum drinnen. Das NT sitzt bei mir oben im Gehäuse. Die Kabel ausgang vom Nt ist oben gewesen da is so nicht gereicht hätte alles zu verbinden. Habe ichs einmal gedreht das der ausgang das nun unten liegt. Deswegen ist es hinten von anschluss her auch glaube verkehrt herum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Bei den alten Netzteilen wo die Lüfter auf den Stirnseiten sitzen ist es ja kein Problem, bei den neuen Teilen geht es da natürlich nicht da diese an de rUnterseite den Lüfter haben und bei gedrehtem Einbau quasi keine Kühlluft ansaugen können. Wann kommen davon die Daten


----------



## Psytis (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

so, ich hab mal die untiefen meiner Hardwaresammlung durchstöbert und eine schlechte, eine gute und eine oder sogar 2 "ich weiss nicht genau" nachricht.

zuerst die schlechte, die X800 ist nicht mehr da, hat anscheinend den letzen büroumzug nicht ganz mitbekommen.


die gute, ich hab da noch einen alten rechner gefunden, mit sockel 754er board (müsste das K8V SE deluxe sein), einem Athlon 3400 und ner gainward bliss 7800gs+

und jetzt; ich weiss nicht ob das board noch in ordnung ist, wurde ausgemustert weil es nicht mehr so wirklich starten wollte (so hats mir mein vater zumindest beschrieben und ich habs mir nicht näher angesehn)
und die 2. "ich weiss nicht" nachricht: ich weiss nicht genau wie ich das verpacken soll, da ist ein fetter zalman kühler drauf und wie ich meine anfänger "ich motz die kiste mal auf" künste einschätze, hab ich da ein bissl rumgepfuscht, dass ich den lieber nicht runternehme^^

achja, 4x 512MB DDR 400 ram und ein BeQuiet Netzeil hab ich noch da.

Also falls du lust hast damit ein bissl rumzubasteln kann ich ja mal schaun wie ich das am sichersten verschicken kann.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*



Dicker_Klops schrieb:


> Nein so meinte ich das nicht. Der Lüfter zeig schon nach draußen nur ist es falsch herum drinnen. Das NT sitzt bei mir oben im Gehäuse. Die Kabel ausgang vom Nt ist oben gewesen da is so nicht gereicht hätte alles zu verbinden. Habe ichs einmal gedreht das der ausgang das nun unten liegt. Deswegen ist es hinten von anschluss her auch glaube verkehrt herum.


 
Ich meinte nicht auch eher die Lüftungsöffnungen des Netzteils welche im PC die Luft aufnehmen und nach draußen befördern (Lüfter hin oder her). Sind die "internen" Lüftungsöffnungen "frei", oder werden diese verdeckt.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Jo das mit den Daten zum Nt dauert noch etwas, werde versuchen Fotos von zu machen. 
Das ist ja sehr nett von dir, kenne mich selber nicht so mit hardware gut aus. Habe davon kaum ahnung. Habe den pc damals mit meinem Vater mal zusammen gebaut. Der ist ur alt deswegen. Habe eig auch nur zu geschaut das meiste hat mein Dad gemacht. Waren damals alte teile aus unseren rechner im wohnzimmer. Den im wohnzimmer kann ich aber so selten nutzen da meist besetzt ist. Für Games soll der eh nicht benuzt werden. Ist zwar besser als mein Pc aber soweitt ich weiss auch nicht so gut. Meine Eltern nutzen den auch nur fürs inet surfen und so. Das reicht halt für die schon. 
So mein Nt macht immer in ein und den selben game schlapp. Ist vlt zu überlastet da das Game mein Pc viel aberverlangt.


----------



## Psytis (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

schick mir deine adresse per pn, für das verpackproblem hab ich glaub ich auch schon eine lösung gefunden, muss aber noch schaun ob ich den kühler tauschen kann ohne ander Teile.
der ist verbaut Zalman CNPS9500A LED (Sockel 478/754/775/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich
den hab ich noch auf einem anderem board (sockel 939) das aber 100% hinüber ist. Zalman CNPS9500A LED (Sockel 478/754/775/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich
weiss jemand ob ich da irgendwelche montageteile brauche? werde mich am nachmittag mal ans umbaun machen.

solange das game keinen dualcore braucht, sollten darauf auch ganz gut gehn (aktuelle grafikkracher ala crysis, BF3 natürlich nicht)


----------



## Dicker_Klops (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Das ist wirklich sehr nett das du mir das schenken willst, habe sowas noch nie gemacht. Kann eig auch geschenke nicht annehmen, sicher das du es los werden willst unbedingt? Muss da erstmal meine Eltern fragen. Kenne mich da garnicht gut aus mit Pcs zusammen bauen, weiss auch nicht obs hin kriegen werd.
Ja so neuere Games will ich eh nicht spielen. Hatte früher mal eine Zeitlang bei wem World of Warcraft gezockt. Das gefiehl mir sehr gut, klappte jedoch auf meinem Pc leider nicht. 
Muss mir das ganze überlegen und meine Eltern fragen.


----------



## Psytis (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

ich hab nicht vor den nochmal neu aufzusetzen. wenn dus nicht nimmst, liegts bei mir weiter rum.
wow lief relativ, sagen wir mal brauchbar darauf. 25er raids bei burning crusade wurden dann aber doch etwas zuviel (bei 5fps ist das nur noch ne diashow gewesen). wie das jetzt mit cataclysm aussieht weiss ich nicht.

aber wie gesagt, ich kann nicht garantieren dass das alles noch geht.

edit:
mal ein kurzes update:
ich hab das ganze mal zum testen zusammengebaut, eigentlich nur um die lüfter zu testen, aber anscheinend ist da doch etwas am MB nicht in Ordnung.
es läuft zwar alles, aber ich bekomme kein Bild und der PC-speaker meldet sich auch nicht. ich werde noch versuchen das hinzubekommen, aber so brauch ich dir das gar nicht schicken.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Aso ich kenn mich leider mit sowas nicht gut genug aus. Werde die tage mal versuchen ein screen von Gehäuse inneren zu machen und um die Nt daten werde ich mich kümmern. Danke das du dir soviel mühe damit machst. Auch an die anderen riesen Dank. Naja erstmal abwarten was die Zu Nt daten und screen sagen werden.


Update:Mit den Screen wird das wohl nix mehr da mein Handy Datentransfer Kabel nicht finde. Alles abgesucht aber nix gefunden. Naja schade.

Update2: So habe jetzt Daten vom NT: 
Golden Field Pentium IV & PFC 
Model:350PP Version:2.03
Atx switching Power supply 350W


Vac~INPUT             Voltage  230V                  Current   5A              Frequency47~63HZ

Vdc MAX DC            +3,3V/+5V /+12V             -12V /-5V /+5VSB        BLK        /     GRN  /   GRY 
 OUTPUT                  16A / 22A /14A               0,5A/0,5A/2A               COM      /     P-ON/    PG
                                          /
PEAK OUTPUT          TOTAL    /
                             200W    /15A                 0,5A/0,5A/2A                Return   /Remote /     POK

So hoffe das reicht euch an Daten
Habe den Pc drinne gesäubert war wenig staub drinne, eig ganz normal finde ich. Danach als ich ihn wieder angeschlossen hatte war das summen am anfang etwas lauter als sonst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*



> Habe den Pc drinne gesäubert war wenig staub drinne, eig ganz normal finde ich. Danach als ich ihn wieder angeschlossen hatte war das summen am anfang etwas lauter als sonst


Und hattest du die Gelegenheit mal genutzt um zu sehen ode rhören was da den Krach macht? Das Netzteil ist ja so ein Kandidat aus dem Fertigrechnersortiment der 90er Jahre, was für den ja noch reicht. Wie sahen jetzt eigendlich die Elkos auf dem Board aus?


----------



## Dicker_Klops (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Nee habe so ein Pc Schreibtisch da ist an der seit so ein Schacht drinne. Wo der Pc extra rein kommt. Musste dann raus ziehen komplett. Habe den dann aufgeschraubt sieht drinne sehr gut aus alles. Elkos was war das genau? Mainboard sah nach meiner Erfahrung für das alter noch verdammt gut aus. Das Geräusch habe ich beim letzten mal schon versucht zu orten das hört sich nach Nt an aber schwer zu sagen. Pc ist sehr laut. Lüfter und so Turbin vom Flugzeug xd
Habe auch alle stecker überprüft alles fest. Lediglich beim Cpu kühler ist mir aufgefallen das die Kabel sehr nah sind. Geht aber vom Nt her nicht anders. Ist aber schon ewigkeiten so. Habe das Nt ja schon 2-3 jahre etwa bestimmt schon. Das summen trat erst später auf seit halben jahr etwa. Kam mir nach der zeit immer lauter oder nerviger vor.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Elko ist die Kurzform für Elektrolytkondensator. Defekte Elkos sehen z.B. so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(gewöllbt oder undicht)


----------



## Dicker_Klops (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Habe ich jetzt nicht so drauf geachtet, aber da sah alles eig gut aus. Das mainboard ist ja schon ur alt aber für das alter noch verdammt guten Zustand. Also habe nix gesehn von defekten elkos. 
Was soll ich jetzt tun neues Nt kaufen? oder liegts nicht daran?


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Stelle den PC testweise außerhalb des Schreibtisches auf (ggf. auch noch das Seitenteil öffnen und einen Ventilator drauf richten), ob das Ganze nicht "nur" ein Temperaturproblem ist.

Bei der Gelegenheit kannst du dir auch nochmal die Elkos anschauen. Gerade die gewöllbten Elkos springen einem nicht unbedingt gleich ins Auge, wenn man nicht darauf achtet.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Weiss nicht ob das klappt neben den Schreibtisch, da mein monitor so ein kurzes kabel hat. Das reicht nicht soweit. Mein schreibtisch ist etwas dumm gemacht. Der Pc steht da auch schon locker 5 jahre drinnen. Mein Gehäuse ist auch so ein Ur alt teil,d as hat keine seitenteile. Hinten sind etliche Schrauben die du aufschrauben musst und dann ziehste so zu sagen das ganze Gehäuse nach hinten weg. Muss dann komplett alle Kabel entfernen um den aufzu machen. Der ist dann komplett auf der rechner. Könnte versuchen den unter den Schreibtisch zu packen aber da habe dann mit beine problem. Nicht das was dann kaputt mache. Der Pc stürzt ja meisten im Game ab.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*



Dicker_Klops schrieb:


> Der ist dann komplett auf der rechner.


 
Das wäre nicht unbedingt problematisch.



Dicker_Klops schrieb:


> Nicht das was dann kaputt mache. Der Pc stürzt ja meisten im Game ab.



Das musst du natürlich selbst entscheiden, ob du das machen/ausprobieren willst oder nicht.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Jo habe es versucht unterm Schreibtisch. Ist etwas wenig Platz da unten schwer zu kühlen dann das teil. Ventilator und so muss ja auch alles hin gestellt werden. Naja habe es mal so kurz getestet das summen ist trotzdem bei start da wenn er etwas aus war. Schwer zu sagen obs was geholfen hat mit ventilator an manchen tagen läuft der Pc komplett durch ohne probleme. An anderen wiederum nicht. Merke selber ja wanns kühler oder wärmer ist vom Wetter her. Dachte am anfang auch das an Wärme liegt, aber an manchen total warmen tagen lief der durch und an kühleren schon mal nicht. Wirklich schwer zu sagen , manchmal stürzt er häufiger ab als andere male. Mir kommt es sovor das der rechner nur in ein und den selben Game abschmiert oder wenn der rechner irgendwie überlastet ist wenn zu viel auf ist. Ok bei mein rechner ist Brwoser schon teilweise zuviel. Manchmal rechnet er auch auch total viel lampe blinkt obwohl nix auf ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Das Netzteil wäre ein möglicher Kandidat, aber der wenige Arbeitsspeicher und die recht schwache Grafikkarte könnten ihr übriges dazu tun. Browser, AntiVirus und vielleicht noch 1 - 2 Tabs offen das kann reichen den in die Knie zu bekommen. Ideal wäre vielleicht mal den Speicher auf ca 1 GB zu bekommen, möglichst ohne grossen finanziellen Aufwand


----------



## Dicker_Klops (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe*

Ja der geht sehr schnell in die Knie. Manche videos bei youtube laufen nicht ruckelfrei. Da haste dann eine Dia show, manche andere laufen sehr gut. Aber kann die Videos eh nicht groß machen sonst ruckelt es dann wieder extremst. Naja bei vielen Flash videos im internet ruckelt es teilweise schon arg. Keine ahnung worans liegt wohl an fehlender Leistung die benötigt wird. 
Also neues Nt? und ggf. noch mehr Arbeitspeicher?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juli 2011)

Hast du keine Möglichkeit ein anderes NT (von einem anderen PC oder einem Bekannten) zu testen, bevor du dir ein neues kaufst?


----------



## Psytis (7. Juli 2011)

schick mir mal deine Daten per PN dass ich dir meine Graka (gainward 7800GS), NT (BeQuiet) und RAM (4x 512MB DDR Corsair) schicken kann. Motherboard und CPU sind ja anscheinend nicht zu retten.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (8. Juli 2011)

Nein habe leider nicht die möglichkeit ein NT von einem anderen zu testen. Wir haben zwar im Wohnzimmer noch 2t Pc aber der 
is von meinen Eltern nur die nutzen den eig. . Ist auch nicht so gedacht für games und sowas. Die surfen halt nur damit.

Update: Ein User hier im Forum würde mir eine Gainward 7800 Gs geben wollen, würde die in mein Mainboard funktionieren, wegen den 4x ,8x und so? Wenn ja würde das was bringen an Leistung wegen dem alten Cpu? 
Außerdem würde er mir ein Nt und 4 x 512Mb DDR ram geben wollen. Weiss garnit genau aber soweit weiss habe ich ja noch anderen ram sd ram, würde der überhauupt funktionieren und würde das was bringen in meinem Mainboard? ECS K7S5A das ist mein mainboard , weiss auch garnit ob 4 ram slots habe. Denkt ihr das würde was bringen an leistung mehr? wenn ja wv in etwa?


----------



## Psytis (10. Juli 2011)

genauer gesagt ist es ein BeQuiet E5-500W, bei den rams sind das 2 kits je 2x512MB DDR 3200 Corsair (2 unterschiedliche kits, 1x 3200XL und 1x 3200C2).
Wenn ich mich nicht verschaut hab passen auf das ECS K7S5A nur 2 RAM, aber falls da welche defekt sind, shcick ich lieber alle 4.

edit:
ich hab nochmal im Handbuch nachgesehn, du müsstest 2 SDRAM slots und 2 DDR Slots haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2011)

Auf das Board passen in der Tat nur 2 DDR Module, 2 weitere sind SD RAM. Das Board arbeitet zwar nur bis 266 aber Ram ist ja Abwärtskompatibel und müßte daher passen und die decken die möglichen1 GB RAM ab ( mehr verträgt das Board nicht 2 x 512 MB ). Die Grafikkarte kann nur mit 4 x Speed ( AGP 2.0 ) betrieben werden, von daher dürfte die 7800 nicht laufen da die soweit ich weiß 8x benötigt ( AGP 3.0 ). Hier ist mal das Handbuch


----------



## Dicker_Klops (10. Juli 2011)

Also die Grafikkarte würde definitiv nicht laufen?
Habe irgendwo gelesen das 8x benötigt wird aber auch mit 4x betrieben werden kann jedoch nicht mit ganzer leistung. 
Also was nu? 
Würde mir der 1gb ram überhaupt etwas leistungs technisch bringen. Was bringt der mir genau in bezug auf inet und games?

Update: Habe gerade nochmal geschaut , soweitt ich weiss soll das wohl gehen eine 8x karte in einem 4x zu betreiben, jedoch mit abstrichen. die abstriche sollen jedoch im 1stelligen % bereich liegen. Weiss jetzt nicht ob das stimmt oder nicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2011)

Habe nochmal geschaut, die Karte könnte laufen käme auf einen Versuch an. Hatte wohl die falsche Zeile gelesen. RAM würde schon was bringen nur darf man keine Wunder erwarten, man sollte daher möglicht nicht vieles nebeneinander machen


----------



## Dicker_Klops (10. Juli 2011)

Wie meinste nix vieles nebeneinander machen? Also nicht browser und Game?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2011)

Ich meinet damit eben das man nicht zuviele Sachen nebeneinander machen sollte da quasi alles ja Speicher benötigt, da selbst 1 GB RAM immer noch recht mager wären


----------



## Dicker_Klops (10. Juli 2011)

Aso nee das mache ich nicht, mache immer alles zu. Kann auch nur eine Sache wirklich aufmachen da es sonst anfängt der pc sau zu bremsen wenn dann noch was 2tes aufmache. 
Ja könnte klappen eventuell. Verstehe aber nicht wie es abstriche im 1stelligen % bereich geben kann, weil 8x und 4x ist ja die hälfte nur. Muss da nicht nur 50% der leistung vorhanden sein?
Ist das gut eine Grafikkarte mit 8x im 4x zu betreiben? Nicht das da was passiert oder irgendwelche nachteile?
Reicht der cpu überhaupt aus um das so zu betreiben?


----------



## Psytis (10. Juli 2011)

das ist das selbe wie bei PCIe x16 und x8, da verlierst du nicht so viel leistung wie das den anschein macht.
in deinem Fall würdest du die grafikkarte mit der CPU nicht auslasten können, aber im vergleich zu deine jetzigen Graka sollte doch ein ordentlicher Leistungsunterschied zu bemerken sein.
Es kommt da ja auch sehr darauf an welche Programme/spiele du nutzt.
falls du zusätzlich etwas Geld ausgeben willst/kannst, könntest du dir noch eine gebrauchte CPU holen, ich glaub ich hab da welche zwischen 20-30€ gesehen
Gebrauchte Prozessoren ( Prozessor Gebraucht ) AMD & Intel ich kenne den shop aber nicht, kann dir dazu nix sagen. der Athlon[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                          XP - Thorton (14,90€ +Versand solltest da aber vielleicht auch den Kühler von denen mitnehmen um 4,90€)  sollte mit den 266MHz FSB passen (laut der CPU support liste CPU-Upgrade: ECS K7S5A(V1.1) processor support passt der)
[/FONT]


----------



## Dicker_Klops (11. Juli 2011)

Also im moment nutze ich eh nix so aufwendiges wirklich. Naja die Games könnten etwas besser laufen, würde zudem gerne skypen oder teamspeaken nebenbei. Das zwingt mein Rechner aber schon in die knie. Außerdem würde ich gerne World of warcraft zocken. Aber davon bin ich ja meilenweit von entfernt, denke ich mir so. Will jetzt nix so aufwendiges am Pc machen. Okey WoW aber das ja bei den heutigen rechner nix aufwenges, nur bei meiner kiste xd


----------



## Psytis (11. Juli 2011)

Für WoW müsste es schon ein etwas stärkerer Rechner her.
da spar ein bissl (so 500-600€ sollten reichen) dann ist ein brauchbarer Spiele Rechner drinn.


----------



## Dicker_Klops (11. Juli 2011)

Der Dr. schrieb mir gerade das mein rechner eventuell nicht starten kann. Weiss nicht ob es sich lohnt, später geht noch was kaputt. Soll halt gut funktionieren mein rechner. Nicht das später nicht mehr klappt.
Ja wow ist mir im moment nicht so wichtig, spare schon auf komplett neuen rechner, aber im moment dauert das noch lange.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2011)

OK, hat  sich erledigt stand auf Seite 2. Es ist wohl doch der alte T-Bird 1GHz.


----------

